# Baby shower invite wording for preemie



## VanWest

Hi Everyone!

We decided to have Noah's babyshower in July when he will be 6 months old. We are printing the invites ourselves, my problem is Im having trouble thinking of something cute to put on the invite(considering he was early and has been home 3 months) any idea's?


----------



## luckyme225

I got sent one for a welcoming shower and it said something along the lines of "You're invited to a special place to meet the baby face to face." Kinda corny but it works :)


----------



## Vickie

I'm not sure myself. My family is doing a shower for me in Texas, after the baby is born and I just assume they'd put something like "Please join us in welcoming Hannah to the world"


----------



## VanWest

thanks everyone! this is what I've decided on
You&#8217;re invited to a special place to meet our miracle baby face to face!
Please join us in welcoming home our little Miracle.


----------



## miel

Perfect:)!


----------



## luckyme225

sounds good to me :)


----------



## Vickie

That sounds great!


----------



## kookie

sounds great.


----------



## VanWest

Here's how it looks.
https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm130/VanWest2008/sampleinvite.jpg


----------



## VanWest

I stole the pic from someone avator, was just so cute


----------



## liamnsean

Looks great!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Looks just perfect. Well done x

Hope the party goes well! :D


----------



## mBLACK

How adorable!


----------

